# Fold- Flat fantasy terrain by Fat Dragon Games



## afetbinttuzani

Hi, all. 
Fat Dragon Games is producing an new set of fantasy urban terrain that folds-flat for easy storage. The buildings are entirely modular and utilize pdf layering, so you can choose textures mix and match elements and create an almost infinite number of combinations. This is a dirt cheap way of having beautiful, functional, storable gaming terrain.  Here's some images:



The list of free stretch goals on top of the base set is huge, with many unlocked and many more to go, with two weeks left. Here's the stretch goal list:

Tom Tullis of Fat Dragon Games has done several Kickstarters. Unlike many, he always delivers in full and on time. Check it out HERE.

Cheers,
Afet

PS. FDG has a great community and customer support too. Check out the forum here.


----------



## Mecha.vs.Kaiju

This is the kind of thing a gaming group should all go in on. Congrats on funding!


----------

